# Wie viel wiegen eure Trialbikes und was sind die Besonderheiten daran?



## Tholeytrialer (3. Februar 2008)

Hi an alle Trialisten,
wäre mal interessant zu wissen, was eure Trialbikes auf die Waage bringen 
und warum die so leicht (oder auch schwer?!) sind.

Mein Bike hab ich letztes Jahr in gutem Zustand bei Ebay von XsaraVTS ersteigert ,der hatte schon nen Chris King Steuersatz dran und Speedtec 
VR-Nabe u. Schnellspanner(baugleich Tune) ;nachträglich kamen ne leichtere 
VR-Felge hinzu, eine stabilere Kette und demnächst ein leichterer Lenker.
Insgesamt komme ich auf 9,34 kg.

Bin schon gespannt auf eure Antworten!


----------



## mr.mütze (3. Februar 2008)

meins kommt auf 10,4 als 26er die teile jetzt auf zu zählen hab ich keine lust die das gewicht drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewlandry (3. Februar 2008)

Also mein Monty 221pro 20" wiegt genau 9kg.Hmm ja besonderes gibts da eigentlich nichts.


----------



## misanthropia (4. Februar 2008)

bin noch bei 9.2 kg... noch. besonderheiten: für ein relativ altes Rahmenmodell (Pro 2005)ist das Gewicht ganz gut. mein bike ist ein Werbeträger, sonst ist da nichts besonderes dran


----------



## alien1976 (4. Februar 2008)

10,6kg 26" CZAR Short


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Februar 2008)

11.5Kg 26" Coustellier


----------



## noob-rider (5. Februar 2008)

13 kg in etwa,
ebay-rahmen der bisher noch hält!!!


----------



## plazermen (7. Februar 2008)

10,5 glaube ich, zoo pitbull 2007 tryall felgen und dicke reifen, 2mm speichen und ein bmx chain, carbon boosters front ultimate von avid hinten hs33, fatty fork. Ich hab's lieber bisschen schwerer aber zuverlassiger.


----------



## Trialside (7. Februar 2008)

Koxx XTP (Jahrgang 2006) - 9,5kg
Getunt habe ich ... nichts


----------

